# M-s Christmas Party!!!!



## Mrs. Mollusk

it was so nice to meet so many friends of the Mollusk...the kids had a great time...it was kind of cool watching my dad's persona through Miss Mollusk. She is a gabber and a greeter with the best of them...she was extremely pleased to have her dad introduce her to Neal 3 times... and so sorry for taking the PARTY Mollusk home so soon...but being the desiginated Mollusk driver is sometimes a thankless job!! Both kids are disappointed to have missed "Stelmo"...Dan, did you realize you had a fan club?
Paul, hope you are all healthy by Christmas and I wish all of you a blessed Christmas...perhaps we should have a M-n-G here at our little beach this summer so Party only has to crawl home????
Again, thanks!


----------



## tony_1

M-N-G w/in walking err crawling distance could be really dangerous for the Party Mollusk. It would be fun for the rest of us though!!


----------



## NEMichsportsman

Had a blast as always. Met some great new friends and had a chance to talk a bit with some old friends! Wish that time hadn't run short. Seems that I have been on the early shift at the MNG's more often than not lately???

Already looking forward to the next one!

Happy Holidays to all!!


----------



## Dead Bird

after alot of proding my duck hunting partner finally picked a name.. "quack wkacker".... I think he couldn't take the peer pressure from Les and Neal... had a great time seeing everyone... hopefully the next one will be on the the ice...


----------



## PrtyMolusk

Howdy-

"quack whacker"? He waited all that time and came up with quack whacker?

I thought 'Bird Dog' would have been perfect....


----------



## Ed Michrina

heck there is duck /duck / goose. or duck entre' or Elmer fud or web foot ??


----------



## ZobZob

I completely forgot about the party being on Thursday. I went down to Cabela's and bought some more fishing gear that night so I guess I was there in spirit. Figures, the meet n greets I went to were small and then I miss the large one!

Zob


----------



## tangleknot

What a great time! Chromium and I had a blast and enjoyed visiting with everyone. What a fantastic group of outdoor enthusiasts, to say the least.

I took a some pictures but unfortunately did not get pics of everyone. I need to bust the camera out earlier and later in the evening next time. Sorry if I botched your screen name on the pics.




What ever you do, don't forget the feathers. Awww, come on man, I won't!


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

Looks like you got the names right!!


----------



## tangleknot

Prty Molusk presenting the rather heavy donation bucket!


----------



## tangleknot

Trying to find the restrooms!


----------



## Worm Dunker

Looks like everybody was having a good time. Great pictures and it was neat having the names put in great job.


----------



## salmonslammer

Great Pics!!!! Looks as though everyone had a good time!! 

I was in harrison with the GF. Her dad is in the hospital and isn't doing too well. I'll make it to a MNG yet!!


----------



## ZobZob

Wow, ESOX looks even more intimidating with the beard! It looked like a good time. I'll try to make it to the next one even though I'm quite a bit further away now. 

Zob


----------



## Ed Michrina

Great Job TangleKnot:: I like the names by the people. Thanx for the photos.


----------



## Ron L

Hey, Jpollman, I found that rim we were talking about, I'll send PM.


----------



## unregistered55

WOW! Looks like a great time and awesome pics Sarah! I have been missing alot of things being on the afternoon shift and this is one of them, might be time for a bump to midnight shift again! 

I couldn't resist...We need to have a "Caption Contests" for this pic and here is the 1st one (be nice...I was! :


"Come on Dead Bird, you've Drank too much! We're at the bar and you're not a wide reciever!"


----------



## MSUICEMAN

i would post a caption, but don't want to tick any of the local "friends" off before i meet em in person, LOL 

steve


----------



## Worm Dunker

When I seen this picture Dead Bird looks like me cut of his hands and he couldn't talk!


----------



## Ed Michrina

Look buddy. Sit your but over there and don't talk to me until you grow a man's beard like mine!


----------

